# Advice on Autosmart orbital polisher please...



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys. I've got an Autosmart twin head orbital polisher. It's only 2-3 months old and I've used it exactly 5 times. Now when I was taking a pad off one of the heads and the Velcro bit on the head came off with the pad :-/ it wasn't as if I was pulling it off hard. Do I need to buy a new head or should I take it back to my rep?

Cheers


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

devoted said:


> Hi guys. I've got an Autosmart twin head orbital polisher. It's only 2-3 months old and I've used it exactly 5 times. Now when I was taking a pad off one of the heads and the Velcro bit on the head came off with the pad :-/ it wasn't as if I was pulling it off hard. Do I need to buy a new head or should I take it back to my rep?
> 
> Cheers


Get in touch with your rep and he can sort spare heads for you.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Glue the bugger back on with evo stick mate its cheaper. They do that when they get hot.
Superglue works in an emergency too.
Dont tell autosmart told you though lol


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep drop of superglue will do the trick just out of interest how do you find this machine and what does it offer compared to a regular machine


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..evo stick impact's pretty good.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

steview said:


> Yep drop of superglue will do the trick just out of interest how do you find this machine and what does it offer compared to a regular machine


I can only compare to the das6 but if I'm honest I prefer this for a couple of reasons. Firstly as its dual head there is less worry (on my behalf) of marking paintwork etc, secondly, as have both heads working on the same area instead of one, it doesn't seem to take as much effort to achieve the same results. And lastly, all the pads are the same size which I personally think makes life easier - no having to change backing plates. I would say the das6 is slightly easier to move around a panel but is more 'jumpy' at the same time (If that makes sense)


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Glue the bugger back on with evo stick mate its cheaper. They do that when they get hot.
> Superglue works in an emergency too.
> Dont tell autosmart told you though lol


Didn't know whether I could get a new head under warrantee from my rep though? :-/


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Double post >:/


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I use smartool ro and a rotary but for some reason the first weapon of choice is the smartool. 
I dont know why it just sems to feel right being single speed takes that out too and it just" works" it doesnt grumble if you use the wrong pads it doesnt bog down and it can take a fair bit of abuse. 
Plus its actually nice to hold for long periods unlie a ro eher you can find you trigger hand cramping up
Maybe just me maybe not.
Some people will say the smartool is a toy because it doesnt come with a telephone number price tag, a designer bag and a big glittery label on the side... But hey it works.


----------



## Bashman40 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi guys. I've got an Autosmart twin head orbital polisher wanted to know if you guys get a spark from your where the Autosmart sticker is? Not sure if this is normal or faulty ?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe worth dropping a thread in the Autosmart section and see what options are available


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Bashman40 said:


> Hi guys. I've got an Autosmart twin head orbital polisher wanted to know if you guys get a spark from your where the Autosmart sticker is? Not sure if this is normal or faulty ?


That does not sound right. Sounds like you should get back in touch with your franchisee for him to log it and investigate.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like the brushes are wearing out. If you mean the sticker on the top.
I need a new set for one of mine but its trying to find someone thats got them in lol


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Sounds like the brushes are wearing out. If you mean the sticker on the top.
> I need a new set for one of mine but its trying to find someone thats got them in lol


The brushes are a stock replacement part Allen. shouldn't be a problem getting them.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol found a set now ( that came with machine )thats not bad the old ones are six years old machine is like new again.
So havent got to worry for a few years


----------



## Bashman40 (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys I'm come across this twin head orbital polisher and wanted to just sell it as i don't have much experience in detailing a car for my own use but i didn't want to sell anything that is dangerous to anyone so can you guys confirm its probably the bushes if you get a spark from the air vent in the picture below



are these bushes expensive to buy? it's the black twin head orbital polisher i have not sure if this makes a difference in model.


----------



## Bashman40 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bump.... Any feed back guys just want to know if yours does this and if it doesn't then it's the brushes ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes change the brushes
If you look on the side of the lump you will see two plastic screw caps GENTLY undo them and just pull the brush out it should be about an inch long when new then put it all back together again


----------



## Bashman40 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Allen I will contact my local franchises


----------

